# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Кругозор >  Праздники, традиции и обычаи беларусов

## Asteriks

*Какие праздники  отмечают жители Беларуси? Любой назовёт Новый год, Пасху, Рождество, 8 марта. Есть много религиозных праздников, а также обычаев и традиций, связанных с крестинами, свадьбой, похоронами (как это ни печально). Сегодня наткнулась в Интернете с традицией "бабьей каши". 
Поговорим о том, чего не знаем? 
Какие обычаи наблюдали, знаете, соблюдаете? Можете просветить тех, кто не знает? Интересно было бы узнать даты самых популярных религиозных праздников и обычаев, связанных с ними. Помните: "На Благовещенье птица гнезда не вьёт, девка косу не плетёт"? 
Кстати, искала дату Радуницы, она в этом году 13 апреля, на 9-ый день после православной Пасхи.*

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ой, как здесь всё запутано... Сплошной клубок из языческих и коммунистических верований и предрассудков, под соусом из "православного атеизма"...
По правде, для верующего в Бога- каждый день- свята ( не российский "праздник"- от слова  "праздный", бездеятельный, а святой, избранный Богом и для Бога). А из символических дат отмечаю Рождество и Пасху, ну и ещё Родоуницу (от слова "род")-стараюсь почитать и помнить предков своих.

----------


## Asteriks

*Оксана Крук: Коляды – это древний праздник, который объединяет всю семью*
10 января 2010 » Общество
Алена Андреева, TUT.BY
Наступает волшебное время Рождества и Коляд, время традиционной кутьи и веселых празднований. О том, откуда пошли Коляды, как правильно готовить традиционное рождественское блюдо – кутью, какие древние языческие обряды прочно вплелись в нашу современную жизнь, в студии TUT.BY рассказала Оксана Крук, соведущая рубрики "Скарбніца" в газетах "Звязда" и "Народная газета", исследователь белорусских народных традиций.

*В чем разница между Рождеством и Колядами?*





> Шестое января – практически начало календарного года. Календарный год, который начался первого января, еще в 46 году придумал и ввел Юлий Цезарь. Со временем все страны мира приняли этот календарь.
> 
> Но если говорить о древнеславянских традициях, то нужно смотреть на наш год несколько по-другому. С 24 на 25 декабря происходит зимнее солнцестояние, и это тот самый день, когда рождается одна минутка нового дня. И если бы мы искали настоящий новый год, то нужно было бы праздновать его именно в эту ночь, что когда-то и делали наши предки. Именно с 25 декабря и начинались Коляды. А поскольку тогда не было разделения на католиков и православных, праздновали все вместе.
> 
> Если посмотреть на происхождение самого слова "коляды", то якобы мы находим аналогию с древнеримским словом "календарь". Не могу сказать точно, но мне кажется, что слово "коляды" происходит от слова "коло", от того, с чего начинается жизнь. Если представить наш календарный год как круг, то самая верхняя точка – это зимнее солнцестояние, с которого и начинается движение этого колеса.
> 
> В 1583 году Папа Римский Григорий XIII решил провести реформу календаря, потому что юлианский календарь несколько отошел от солнечного движения. Из календаря было выброшено десять дней, и зимнее солнцестояние вернулось к изначальной точке. Православная церковь категорически отказалась переходить на григорианский календарь, так как реформу провел Папа Римский, и осталась на том юлианском календаре, который имеет некоторую погрешность, связанную с природным движением солнца. На сегодняшний день эта разница в календаре составляет уже тринадцать дней. Именно поэтому католики празднуют Рождество Христово в тот день, который является предполагаемым днем рождения Иисуса Христа. Сегодня у католиков и природное явление рождения солнца, и Рождество Христово совпадает, а у православных нет. Именно поэтому у белорусских католиков Коляды заканчиваются шестого января, а у белорусских православных Коляды наступают.
> 
> *Коляды* – это двухнедельный праздник, который имеет свою точку начала, кульминации и завершения. Была первая кутья, постная, с которой начинался праздник. Через неделю наступает щедрая кутья, которая сегодня выпадает как раз на ту разницу в календаре в тринадцать дней и празднуется в Старый Новый год. Будет щедрая кутья, потому что Новый год нужно праздновать только за щедро накрытым столом, в новой одежде, в кругу своей семьи.
> ...

----------


## vova230

Купалле. Только в последнее время наблюдаю странное несоответствие времени проведения праздника от его основ. Так светские власти проводят праздник в Субботу, чтобы не сказывалось на рабочих днях, что глупо. Церковь старается приурочить праздник к церковному святому.
А в реальности этот праздник издревле праздновался в день летнего солнцестояния. Точнее в самую короткую ночь в году.

----------


## Alex

*История Старого Нового Года*




> Есть две причины появления уникального Нового Года - изменение даты начала Нового года на Руси и упрямство Русской Православной церкви, не пожелавшей перейти на Новый стиль.
> 
> В языческие времена Новый год отмечался на Руси 22 марта – в день весеннего равноденствия, и связано это было с земледельческим циклом. С принятием христианства на Руси византийский календарь начал понемногу вытеснять старый, и теперь уже Новый год начинался 1 сентября. Долгое время еще сохранялся разнобой, и в некоторых местах Новый год продолжали отмечать весной. Только в конце 15 века на Руси официально определили начало Нового года – 1 сентября.
> 
> По указу Петра I в 1699 г. Новый год был перенесен на 1 января по старому стилю, то есть на 14 января по новому стилю. После революции в 1918 г. большевики «упразднили» еще 13 дней в году, которые составляли разницу между нашим летосчислением и европейским.
> Так образовались два празднования Нового года — по новому и старому сти-лю.




*Церковь про Старый Новый Год*




> Обычай встречать Старый Новый Год в ночь с 13 на 14 января в России связан с тем, что Русская православная церковь продолжает встречать и Новый год, и Рождество Христово по юлианскому календарю, разнящемуся пока с общепринятым григорианским календарем на 13 дней. Но уже с 1 марта 2100 года эта разница составит 14 дней. С 2101 года Рождество и Старый Новый Год в России будут отмечаться на день позже.
> 
> Заместитель председателя Отдела внешних церковных связей Московского Патриархата протоиерей Всеволод Чаплин заявил, что Русская православная церковь пока не намерена вносить коррективы в свой календарь. "Действительно, разница между юлианским и григорианским календарями увеличивается на один день каждые 100 лет, когда число сотен в году от Рождества Христова не является кратным четырем. И если Господь позволит существовать этому миру еще 100 лет, тогда православные будут праздновать Рождество 8 января, а Старый Новый Год встречать в ночь с 14 на 15", - сообщил Чаплин.
> По его словам, не следует придавать большого значения календарным различиям. "Григорианский календарь тоже не вполне точен, поэтому Русская православная церковь продолжает пользоваться юлианским календарем", - пояснил Чаплин.
> 
> "Если и может быть найдено согласие в календарных спорах, то только после разработки нового, абсолютно точного календаря", - заключил представитель Московского Патриархата.
> 
> Для многих верующих людей Старый Новый год имеет особое значение, поскольку от души отпраздновать его они могут лишь после окончания Рождественского поста, во время Святочных гуляний.




*Мнения ученых о Старом Новым Годе.*




> Старый Новый год - ненаучная дата, считают астрономы. Однако и действующий календарь, не является идеальным, считают специалисты Астрономо-геодезического общества России. По их утверждению, строгая механика движения планет заставляет людей вносить изменения в летоисчисление. Юлианский календарь, действовавший в нашей стране до 1918 года, на 13 суток отстает от григорианского, по которому живет Европа. Дело в том, что Земля оборачивается вокруг своей оси не ровно за 24 часа. Дополнительные к этому времени секунды, постепенно набегая, складываются в дни. К началу двадцатого столетия они превратились в 13 суток, которые и составляли разницу между старой юлианской и новой григорианской системами. Новый стиль более точно отвечает законам астрономии.
> 
> По мнению доцента кафедры астрофизики МГУ Эдварда Кононовича, главное, чтобы календарь точно отражал положение Земли по отношению к Солнцу. Сегодня существует немало энтузиастов, предлагающих собственный вариант отсчета времени. Их предложения в основном связаны с изменением традиционной недели: некоторые предлагают сделать неделю из пяти дней или вообще обойтись без недель, а ввести десятидневки. Однако идеальных предложений, с точки зрения науки, пожалуй, нет - к такому выводу пришли специалисты разных стран, изучая заявки на изменение летоисчисления, поступающие даже в ООН. Ученые считают нецелесообразным проводить сейчас какие-либо реформы календаря.




*Старый Новый год в разных странах*




> В России традиция отмечать старый Новый год связана, помимо сохранения традиции, с тем, что Русская православная церковь продолжает встречать все церковные праздники по юлианскому календарю («старому стилю»). При этом современный Новый год выпадает на рождественский пост — православный сорокадневный пост в честь Рождества.
> Традиция отмечать старый Новый год возникла после 1918 года, когда в России было введено новое летосчисление.
> 
> После распада СССР, кроме России, старый Новый год продолжают отмечать также в Молдавии, в Армении, в Белоруссии, на Украине, в Казахстане (около 40 % населения) и в Грузии, а также славяне и жители других бывших советских и православных республик в странах ближнего и дальнего зарубежья.
> 
> В СССР на тему этого праздника снят фильм Старый Новый год (1980 г.)Видеофрагмент
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Обряды*




> Варение каши 
> После снятия пенки смотрели и на кашу — если она красная, полная, будет счастье, и урожай, и талантливая дочь. Если же каша мелкая да белая — быть беде. Хорошую кашу съедали на завтрак, плохую же вываливали в реку.
> 
> Засевание зерен 
> Посыпальщику дают что-либо в подарок, а разбросанные им зёрна тщательно собирают, хранят до весны и при посеве яровых смешивают с прочими семенами.
> 
> Хождение по домам 
> Общее праздничное настроение и желание, чтобы в наступающем году жилось хорошо, делали людей щедрыми, терпимыми, гостеприимными. После шумного, веселого обхода домов молодёжь собиралась в посиделочной избе и устраивала общую пирушку.
> 
> ...




*Народные приметы и поверья.*




> "Свинку да боровка для Васильева вечерка", "не чиста животина свинья, да нет у Бога ничего нечистого - Василий зимний освя-тит!", - говорится в пословицах об этом дне. Вспомните об этих народных приметах, когда будете накрывать праздничный стол. 
> 
> Есть и народные приметы, связанные с этой ночью. Если небо ясное и звездное - будет богатый урожай ягод. 14 января садоводам рекомендуется встряхнуть плодовые деревья, потому что святой Василий Великий, по народному поверью, еще и охраняет сады от червей и вредителей. Утром 14 января нужно пройти по саду со словами древнего заговора: "Как отряхиваю я (имя) белпушист снег, так отряхнет червя-гада всякого по весне святой Василий!" 
> 
> Святой Василий Великий празднуется на восьмой день Святок, в самый разгар святочных гаданий. "Загадает девица красная под Василья - все сбудется, а что сбудется - не минуется!" - говорили в народе. 
> 
> По народному поверью, на Василь-вечер ведьмы крадут месяц с небес, но все равно не могут остановить постепенно нарастающего дня, укорачивающего долгую зимнюю ночь. 
> 
> В этот день рано утром принято было варить Васильеву кашу и следить за тем, как она готовится. Если каша полезет из кастрюли - беда будет всему дому. Нехорошей приметой считалось, если треснет горшок или кастрюля, в которой готовится каша. Если каша удалась - съедают ее дочиста, если же сбылась какая-нибудь из плохих примет - выбрасывают вместе с горшком (желательно в прорубь, если таковая окажется поблизости). 
> ...

----------


## HARON

По моему АЛ уже тянет на хорошего Модера)))

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям прозвучавшим здесь! Желаю что бы сбылись все те желания ,которые вы желаете!  ВСЕМ--БУСЬ!

----------


## Alex

*Масленица!*
Нет, такого праздника, который проходил бы так бурно и весело, как Масленица! Ведь потом долгих семь недель нельзя будет веселиться, плясать да смеяться, очищаясь от грехов мирских. Народ и по сей день верит, что, если хорошенько не отвести душу в этот период, потом целый год придется жить в несчастии, по-настоящему хлебнуть горя. Масленица 2010 начнется с 8 февраля и продлиться до 14 февраля. 

История возникновения Масленицы уходит своими корнями глубоко в древность. Масленица - древний славянский праздник, доставшийся нам в наследство от языческой культуры, сохранившийся и после принятия христианства. Считают, что первоначально она была связана с днем весеннего солнцеворота, но с принятием христианства она стала предварять Великий пост и зависеть от его сроков.

Из многочисленных правил и рекомендаций, которые следует соблюдать во время этого праздника, можно назвать основные. Во-первых, на масленицу уже нельзя есть мясную пищу. Мясоед (период, отделяющий зимний, Рождественский пост от весеннего, Великого) подходит к концу, и воскресенье накануне масленицы оказывается последним днем, когда разрешается есть мясо. Вот почему этот день получил в русском народе название "Мясное заговенье";. На масленицу можно есть молочные продукты и рыбу. Однако основным блюдом на масленицу являются, как известно, блины, которые пекут каждый день с понедельника, но особенно много - с четверга по воскресенье. Это время называется широкой масленицей. Второе правило, о котором не стоит забывать, заключается в том, что еда на масленицу становится самой важной формой жизни. Вот почему в народе говорили, что в это время надо есть столько раз, сколько собака махнет хвостом или сколько раз прокаркает ворона. В отличие от многих других праздников на масленицу не только чревоугодничают дома, в семье, но и часто ходят в гости и приглашают гостей к себе. "Гостевание"; приобретает самоцельный характер.

Много веселых потешных шуток, прибауток, песен, пословиц и поговорок связано с этими днями: "Без блина не масляна", "На горах покататься, в блинах поваляться", "Не житье, а масленица", "Масленица объедуха, деньги приберуха", "Хоть с себя все заложить, а масленицу проводить", "Не все коту масленица, а будет и Великий Пост". Ощущение праздника передано И. С. Шмелевым в "Лете Господнем": 'Масленица... Я теперь еще чувствую это слово, как чувствовал его в детстве: яркие пятна, звоны - вызывает оно во мне; пылающие свечи, синеватые волны чада в довольном гуле набравшегося люда, ухабистую снежную дорогу, уже замаслившуюся на солнце с ныряющими по ней веселыми санями, с веселыми конями в розанах, в колокольцах и бубенцах, с игривыми переборами гармони. Или с детства осталось во мне чудесное, непохожее ни на что другое, в ярких цветах и позолоте, что весело называлось - 'масленица'? Она стояла на высоких прилавках в банях. На большом круглом прянике, - блине? - от которого пахло медом - и клеем пахло! - с золочеными горками по краю, с дремучим лесом, где торчали на колышках медведи, волки и зайчики, - поднимались чудесные пышные цветы, похожие на розы, и все это блистало, обвитое золотою канителью... Чудесную эту "масленицу" устраивал старичок в Зарядье, какой-то Иван Егорыч. Умер неведомый Егорыч - 'масленицы' исчезли. Но живы они во мне. Теперь потускнели праздники, и люди как будто охладели. А тогда... все и все были со мною связаны, и я был со всеми связан, от нищего старичка на кухне, зашедшего на "убогий блин", до незнакомой тройки, умчавшейся в темноту со звоном. И Бог на небе, за звездами, с лаской глядел на всех: масленица, гуляйте! В этом широком слове и теперь еще для меня жива яркая радость, перед грустью... - перед постом?"

В дни проводов Масленицы на главной улице города или села было принято устраивать настоящие торжества. С утра и до позднего вечера веселился честной народ. По улицам ходили ряженые с соломенным чучелом (символом уходящей зимы), одетым в женские наряды. А знаете ли вы, что раньше было принято одевать чучело в мужской кафтан да лапти и непременно в руки давать посуду на которой пекли блины. Было принято разводить повсеместно костры и бросать в огонь старое тряпье, ненужную утварь. В центре устанавливали высокий столб с колесом на вершине, символизирующим ярко пылающее солнце. 

Масленица - это еще и семейный праздник. Весна ассоциируется с началом новой жизни, с продолжением рода. Поэтому раньше особо чтили и поздравляли молодых людей, вступивших в брак в прошлом году. Их катали на санях по всей деревне, но за плохое и скудное угощенье могли скинуть лицом в снег. У людей католической веры, а также в некоторых украинских деревнях существует обычай наказывать каким-либо образом людей, не вступивших в брак. Считается, что они идут против закона Божия. На Масленицу холостякам к ногам привязывали особую колодку и заставляли ходить с такой меткой весь день. 

В последний день Масленицы - Прощеное воскресенье принято просить прощения у всех родных и знакомых, на что обычно отвечают "Бог простит!".

----------


## Alex

*Масленичная неделя*
Масленица - исконно славянский праздник, сохранившийся с языческих времен. В 2010 году Масленица пройдет с 8 февраля по 14 февраля. Народ провожает надоевшую зиму, встречает долгожданную весну.

*Масленица - понедельник, 8 февраля. Встреча*
Масленица, или сырная неделя, как она называется в церковном обиходе, праздник древний, уходящий своими корнями в языческие времена, когда его устраивали в честь божества плодородия и скотоводства Велеса, только называли иначе. После установления на Руси христианства торжество сохранили, но всегда считали не церковным, а народным. Он - широкий, разгульный, веселый, озорной.
С XVI века его стали называть масленицей. Тогда и появилось выражение: 'Не жизнь, а масленица'. А почему это так, можно прочесть в записках иностранного путешественника, посетившего Москву в 1698 году: 'Масленица потому так названа, что русским в течение недели позволяется вкушать коровье масло, ибо они во время Поста вместо коровьего употребляют коноплянное в кушанье. Во всю масленицу день и ночь продолжаются обжорства, пьянство, разврат, игра и кулачные бои, да так, что ужасно слышать об этом каждому христианину. В то время пекут блины, зазывают к себе гостей и упиваются медом, вином, водкою до упаду и безчувственности.'
Это, хотя и несколько обидное, но довольно точное описание русского праздника. С годами, конечно, масляничный разгул несколько поутих. Постепенно праздник упорядочивался, приобретал более строгую регламентацию.
Начальный день масленицы получил название - встреча. Первый блин в понедельник не ели, оставляли для душ усопших; его выносили на крыльцо со словами:'Честные покойнички наши, вот для ваших душ блинок!' - или отдавали нищим, чтобы они помолились за упокой. 
В этот день из соломы делали чучело Масленицы, надевали на него старую женскую одежду, насаживали это чучело на шест и с пением возили на санях по деревне. затем Масленицу ставили на снежной горе, где начиналось катание на санях. читать далее

*Масленица - вторник, 9 февраля. Заигрыш*
Сегодня второй день масленицы, вторник - заигрыш. Раньше этот день посвящался молодоженам. В этот же второй день начанались катания с гор на санках. У кого их не было, скатывались на рогожках.
Начинались масленичные гулянья.
В старину на Руси на Масленицу не только гуляли и веселились, но и гадали. Правда, многие гадания для нас сейчас труднодоступны: мы ведь ни огненное колесо с гор не скатываем, ни чучело Зимы не сжигаем. Но после веселых гулянок и игр в снежки собирались красны девицы и добры молодцы вместе за общим столом. На столе стояли блины и все, что с ними едят. Вот тут-то и наступало время “заглянуть в рот” любимому и выяснить, каков характер у твоего будущего мужа. Ведь не зря говорят, что выбирают мужа по блинам, а жену - по пирогам. 
Блины с икрой предпочитают настоящие мужики. У такого и дом будет цел, и хозяйство крепкое, и жена и дети обуты-одеты. А вот нежных слов и поцелуев от него не жди - все силы у такого уходят на хозяйство. Да и вообще - любовь доказывают делами, а не словами.
С красной рыбой едят блины “интеллигенты” - слово в крестьянском миру почти ругательное. Мысли и чувства такого человека слишком далеко оторвались от грешной земли читать далее

*Масленица - среда, 10 февраля. Лакомка*
Среда- Лакомка. Во всех домах накрывались пышные столы. Прямо на улице открывались многочисленные палатки, где продавались горячие сбитни  (напитки из воды, меда и пряностей), каленые орехи, медовые пряники.
В третий день масленицы, которую празднуют на этой неделе, принято угощать зятьев. При этом накормить зятя раньше было довольно убыточно, поскольку по традиции блины пеклись и маленькие и большие, и молочные, и с икрой, и с селедкой. Завтра же, в четверг, наступает день народных гуляний: сожжение чучела зимы, соревнования в силе и ловкости, конные бега.
За столом вели разговоры, угощались блинами и припевали песни:
А Маслена, Маслена-полизуха! 
Полизала блинцы да стопцы, - 
На тарельцы, на тарельцы. 
А мы свою Маслену провожали, 
Тяжко-важко да по ней воздыхали: 
'А Маслена, Маслена, воротися, 
До самого Велика дня протянися!' читать далее

*Масленица - четверг, 11 февраля. Разгуляй, широкий четверг*
Четверг - разгуляй. В этот день принято было устраивать знаменитые кулачные бои, взятие специально построенных снежных крепостей. Как это происходило, слышал, наверное, каждый. Вспомним картину Сурикова 'Взятие снежного городка' или полотно Кустодиева 'Масленица'.
Кроме этого сегодня великий двунадесятый праздник - Сретенье, что в переводе означает 'встреча'. Отмечается он в честь принесения младенца Иисуса в Иерусалимский храм его матерью, Пресвятой Марией, и встречи их по дороге со старцем Симеоном и пророчицей анной. Старцу Симеону было когда-то предсказано, что он умрет только после того, как увидит Спасителя мира. так встретились последние праведники ветхого Завета Симеон и анна с Носителем Нового Завета, Сыном человеческим и божьим.
Когда-то во времена язычества в этот день отмечался праздник покаяния и очищения. С давних времен этот день считался первой встречей весны. По старинному народному обычаю в России в этот день выпекали из сдобного теста жаворонков, голубков, ласточек - предвестников весны. К вечеру деревенская детвора собиралась за околицей и начинала кликать солнышко, чтобы оно выглянуло 'из-за горы'. По народным приметам, капель в Сретенье предвещает  читать далее

*Масленица - пятница, 12 февраля. Тещены вечера*
В среду зятья ходили к тещам на блины, а сегодня наоборот - в гости должны приходить тещи. Зато в пятницу, на тещины вечери, зять должен сам угостить блинами тещу с тестем. Правда обычай этот был весьма своеобразный. Курьез заключался в том, что званная теща обязана была с вечера прислать в дом к молодым все необходимое для выпечки блинов: сковородку , черпак и даже кадку, в которой замешивалось тесто.
Целый ряд масленичных обычаев был направлен на то, чтобы ускорить свадьбы, содействовать молодежи в нахождении себе пары.
А знаете ли вы, что на ЮУЖД всю неделю будут кормить пассажиров блинами. Так, в вагоне-ресторане фирменного поезда 'Челябинск-Москва' можно будет попробовать блюда 'К теще на блины' и блины с семгой 'Старорусские'.
Также в эти дни традиционно готовят мучные сытные блюда: манты, вареники с вишней, пельмени домашние и с рыбой, запеченную рыбу и плов, а также большой ассортимент пирогов. читать далее

*Масленица - суббота, 13 февраля. Золовкины посиделки*
В субботу, на золовкины посиделки (золовка - сестра мужа) молодая невестка приглашала родных мужа к себе в гости.
Если золовки были еще не замужем, тогда она созывала в гости и своих незамужних подруг. Если же сестры мужа уже были замужем, то невестка приглашала родню замужнюю и со всем поездом развозила гостей по золовкам.
Новобрачная невестка должна была одарить своих золовок подарками.
Интересно, что само слово "золовка", как считалось, происходит от слова "зло", так как сестры мужа относились к невестке ("пришедшей невесть откуда") недоверчиво и настороженно - вспомним, хотя бы русские народные сказки. читать далее

*Масленица - воскресенье, 14 февраля. Прощенное воскресенье*
Воскресенье - последний день масленицы. В народе этот день называют - прощенное воскресенье, целовальник. Кульминацией масленицы считается сжигание чучела зимы и наступление весны. На санках вывозят соломенную куклу больших размеров, наряженную в русский национальный костюм. Это Зима. Ее устанавливают в центре костровой площадки и прощаются с ней шутками, песнями, танцами, ругая ее за морозы и зимний голод и благодаря за веселые зимние забавы. После этого чучело поджигают под веселые возгласы и песни. Когда же Зима сгорит - финальная забава завершает праздник: молодежь прыгает через костер. Этим состязанием в веселье и ловкости и завершается Масленица.

----------


## Alex

Масленичные костры - это тоже поминальный обряд, так как они служили своего рода приглашением умерших предков к обильному ужину накануне поста. Происходило 'задабривание' духов на целый год вперед. читать далее
Масленица! праздник 'хмельной, горластый'. Его любят и величают 'Госпожа честная Масленица'. Говорят же в народе: 'Хоть себя заложи, а Маслену потешь!'. И 'разорительница' она, и 'разгульная', и 'пьяная' и 'обжорная', а все дни Масленицы в старину проходили по уставленному порядку, каждый имел свое название и назначение.
Масленица-наследие времён язычества, праздник в честь бога Волоса. Называли её тогда вовсе не масленица, а мясопуста. Устраивали кулачные бои, борьбу, выводили медведей, потешавших публику; появлялся в толпе гуляющих и бродячий кукольник с Петрушкой. В Москве, там, где сейчас Александровский сад, возводили ледяные горки. Сам ПётрI открывал гулянье, качаясь на качелях с офицерами. Традиционное кушанье масленицы- блины-тоже имеют свою историю, ещё болеедревнюю, чем сам обычай. Полагают, что первые лепёшки из кислого теста, что-то наподобие блинов, начали печь в Египте 4-5 тыс. лет назад. На Руси блины знали очень давно. Но поначалу они были атрибутом поминок; первый блин отдавали нищим, чтоб усопших помянули. А уж после под блины стали петь да плясать, масленицу провожать. И так лихо провожали, что после праздника говорили: 'Масленица-объедуха, деньгам приберуха!' По традиции бывают в эти дни катанья с ледяных и снежных горок, весёлые хороводы, пляски и. конечно же, блины!
'Масленица... Я и теперь еще чувствую это слово, как чувствовал его в детстве: яркие пятна, звоны - вызывает оно во мне; пылающие печи, синеватые волны чада в довольном гуле набравшегося люда, ухабистую снежную дорогу, уже замаявшуюся на солнце с ныряющими по ней веселыми санями, с веселыми конями в розанах, в колокольцах и бубенцах, с игривыми переборами гармоньи. Или с детства осталось во мне чудесное, не похожее ни на что другое, в ярких цветах и позолоте, что весело называлось - 'масленица'? Она стояла на высоких прилавках в банях. На большом круглом прянике, - на блине - от которого пахло медом - и клеем пахло! - с золочеными горками по краю, с дремучим лесом, где торчали на колышках медведи, волки и зайчики, - поднимались чудесные пышные цветы, похожие на розы, и все это блистало, обвитое золотою канителью... В этом широком слове и теперь еще для меня жива яркая радость...' И. С. Шмелев. 
На горах покататься, в блинах поваляться. 
Не житье, а Масленица. 
Масленица объндуха, деньгам прибируха. 
Пятница на 'масленичной' недели по народным поверьям зовется 'тещины вечерки'. Этими вечерками зятья приглашали тещу с тестем в свой дом на блины. Это был целый ритуал со своими традициями, передававшимися из поколения в поколения. В этот день молодые звали в гости не просто так, на угощенья, но и еще для того, чтобы поучиться уму разуму у старших, выслушать их полезные советы и добрые напутствия, которые пригодятся молодым для дальнейшей жизни. И родители жены очень ждали этого дня и всегда были рады и горды, что их дети не забывают о них и ждут их к себе в гости. Об этом заранее оповещались все родные и родственники, и к вечеру уже вся деревня знала, кто приглашен, а кто нет. И если приглашенья не последовало, то теща была обижена на всю жизнь, и зять уже никак не мог исправить своей оплошности. А сам ритуал состоял в следующем, каждая теща должна накануне, вечером отослать в дом зятя всю утварь: сковороды , плошки, котел и т. д., для замеса теста, а тесть в свою очередь должен был поставить все продукты, чтобы новоиспеченный зять смог замесить опару и испечь вкусные блины к приходу дорогих родственников. А вот воскресенье - 'прощенное', самый лучший день масленицы. В этот день принято просить прощения за все плохое и прощать тех, кто просит прощения у тебя. А еще, было принято сжигать масленицу из соломы, этим самым люди прогоняли зиму, и звали весну. В последний день масленицы уже можно было пить спиртное и веселиться, веселиться до упаду. Строили снежные городки, катались с горок, жгли костры, пели песни: 

Гори, гори ясно, 
Чтобы не погасло. 
Стой подоле, 
Гляди в поле - 
Едут там трубачи 
Да едят калачи. 
Погляди на небо - 
Звезды горят, 
Журавли кричат. 
Раз, два, не воронь, 
Беги, как огонь! 

После блинов отправлялись на улицу -''с гор покататься, сердцем потешиться'. Потому и назывались праздничные гулянья на Масленицу 'масленичными потехами'. На этих гуляньях устраивались самые разнообразные увеселения и зимние народные забавы - борьба, кулачные бои, медвежьи представления, рысистые бега и катания на санях с ледяных гор, завоевания снежных городков-крепостей. На Девичьем поле в Москве возводились временные дощатые балаганы, украшенные яркими вывесками, артисты в маскарадных костюмах с музыкой и прибаутками зазывали публику, обещая веселое представление, пантомиму, акробатов, фокусников и куплетистов. Тут же ставились палатки с пряниками, орехами, пирогами и неизменными блинами. Гремели духовые оркестры, пиликали шарманки, разливались гармошки, кружились карусели, взлетали в воздух перекидные качели. Громадная площадь кипела народом, преимущественно мастеровым и торговым людом. Купечество же с первого дня Масленицы посещало театры и цирки, абонируя ложи для всего семейства. После театра за обыкновение считалось заехать в Большой Московский трактир к Тестову или в какой другой - поужинать. Половые в белоснежных рубашках легко, словно плавая, проносились по залам, угощая гостей. Они имели обыкновение поздравлять посетителей с широкой Масленицей, поднося на блюде поздравительную карточку со стихами, напечатанными на красивой бумаге. На одной стороне карточки был рисунок с масленичным сюжетом и наименованием трактира, а на другой - стихи незатейливого содержания: 

'С неделей сырной поздравляем
Мы дорогих своих гостей
И от души им всем желаем
Попировать повеселей'.

С четверга Масленица действительно становилась широкой - гулянье на Девичьем поле привлекало все больше народу, билеты в театр можно было достать только у барышников, на улицах чувствовалось приятное оживление... В пятницу уже закрывались конторы и магазины, прекращалась работа в мастерских, даже дети освобождались от учения. Правда, эти дни ни официальными, ни церковными праздниками не считались. Но кто же работал в конце Масленой недели? Развлечения и забавы нарастали как снежный ком, и наконец в субботу российский карнавал достигал своего апогея. И днем, и вечером все театры, цирки, балаганы, московские и загородные рестораны и трактиры были переполнены. По семейным домам созывались гости. Жутко себе представить, сколько при этом съедалось блинов и выпивалось вина и водки. Это чрезмерное невоздержание, этот масленичный разгул объяснялся упорно державшимся старинным взглядом, что не потешиться в широкую Мастеницу - значит 'жить в горькой беде и жизнь худо кончить'. После обильных застолий отправлялись в Зоологический сад с ледяных гор кататься, потом на кулачках биться -'блины вытряхивать'. Кулачные бои на Масленицу - отголосок древней военной потехи - были очень распространены. В них принимали участие мужчины без различия возраста и звания. А проводились они обычно тремя способами: один на один, стенка на стенку и свалка. Гвоздем же масленичных потех бывали грандиозные катания на тройках. В Замоскворечье, на Рогожской и на Таганке, заселенных преимущественное богатыми торговыми людьми, и у Mосковских застав, где жили в основном ямщики, эти катания пользовались особен славой. На породистых рысаках, и санях, украшенных пестрыми коврами и розанах, московское купечество выезжало напоказ. Мчались по ухабистой снежной дороге развеселые тройки, разряженные цветными лентами и бумажными цветами, цокали копыта коней с бубенцами под расписными дугами. Смех, свист, озорство, удаль... Тут же во время катания устраивались смотрины купеческих сынков и дочек для того, чтобы поженить их на Красную горку после Пасхи. А на Москве-реке, прямо напротив Кремля, проходили конные бега. Hа льду сооружали обнесенный изгородью круг для бегущих на приз лошадей, а набережные и мосты служили трибунами для любопытствующих. Какой потрясающий крик вырывался из тысяч грудей, какими оглушительными аплодисментами взрывалась публика, когда стройно несущаяся лихая тройка птицей быстролетной первая ''подходила' к столбу! Ибо, как заметил современник, 'есть что-то азартное в русской тройке, чю-то опьяняющее - кажется, оторвала бы от земли и унесся за облака. Pусский человек любит тройку как что-то широкое, разгульное, удалое, что захватывает как вихрем, жжет душу огнем молодечества'. Долго еще буйствовал праздник. И только в воскресенье, ближе к вечеру город начинал затихать и смиряться. Оставалось еще совлечь с себя греховный разгул, попросить прощениям ближних за причиненные им обиды, попрощаться с друзьями и знакомыми. Чтобы заговеться и перейти с блинов на хрен да на редьку. Впереди был долгий Великий пост... 
Н. Дорохова. 

А вот что происходило на Масленицу в Польше. Буйным весельем, гуляньями, играми, охотой отмечена была масленица, называвшаяся в Польше карнавалом. Устраивались балы, маскарады, свадьбы, пиры, а также 'кулиги' - катания на санях. Нередко этот праздник сопровождался пьянством и чревоугодием без меры, что вызывало возмущение католических священников, называвших масленицу 'дьявольским изобретением'. Особенно шляхта обожала кулиги. Несколько шляхтичей из соседних усадеб, собравшись, ехали на санях в гости в какую-либо отдаленную усадьбу. Застигнутый в расплох хозяин вынужден был кормить нежданных гостей всем, что у него было в закромах. Наевшись и напившись, гости вместе с хозяином отправлялись к следующей 'жертве'. Вообще следует сказать, что зрелище 'кулиги' было впечатляющим. Мужчины ехали верхом, женщины, закутанные в шубы - в санях; в санях же ехали свои либо подобранные где-либо музыканты, - ибо какое же веселье без музыки и танцев? Мужчины палили в воздух из ружей от избытка радости и выпитого. Специальных масленичных блюд не было. Естественно, на пирах и балах подавались очень изысканные и дорогие кушанья, включая и польские. Пожалуй, только среди сладостей присутствовали масленичные 'фавории', т. е. хворост и пончики. Эти пончики, легкие и ароматные, нежные и необычно вкусные, пользовались необычной популярностью. До сих пор существует так называемый 'жирный четверг' - последний четверг масленицы, в течение которого жители Варшавы съедают более двух миллионов пончиков в общественных кондитерских, помимо домашних.

----------


## Alex

> Слово "белорусов" пишется через "о"


Нет ты не прав - от слова Белая (светлая, чистая)

----------


## BiZ111

> Нет ты не прав - от слова Белая (светлая, чистая)


Я прав.
В названии Бел*а*русь - "а"
Во всех других вариантах - "о"

Проверьте в современной энциклопедии  Любой..

*БЕЛОРУС, БЕЛОРУССКИЙ*

----------


## Alex

> Проверьте в современной энциклопедии Любой..


Наверняка изданные в Росии

----------


## BiZ111

> Наверняка изданные в Росии


Не Росии, а России - двойное "с". 
Изданные где угодно, в т.ч. и Беларуси.
Посмотрите на любую вывеску Бел*о*русского университета, театра, зайдите на *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]* в конце концов

----------


## Banderlogen

Бел*а*русь, но бел*о*рус, бел*о*русский тчк

----------

